# Need opinion.



## andrew721 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello. I would like your opinion on my plan to start my career in the culinary field. I always had family members in the restaurant field as a waiter or waitress or even owning their own restaurant. My dad use to own a Thai restaurant but sold it, but know he also planning to open a new restaurant. Currently I have an Aunt that owns a restaurant and a Uncle that's own a Brewery/Restaurant. My current plan is to work at my dad's old restaurant since we are friends with the current owner. I would work there to gain some experience and to see if I enjoy it. If I enjoy it, my plan would be to attend the CIA. What do you guys think?


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

restaurant experience is always good, what kind of position are you starting at?


----------



## andrew721 (Feb 14, 2008)

Right now my purpose their would be to learn how to cook thai food and to see if I like it. So I would probably start off learning hot to make dumplings first then slowly move up.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

I would suggest reading through a lot of the old threads covering this topic. You will get a lot of opinions from professionals in the business. Some old timers and some newbs. The restaurant business is not for everyone, but it seems as if your family has a good background in it. That doesn't mean that you will like it or be good at it.


----------



## reneesuzette (Jan 22, 2008)

I would recommend trying to set up a chance to work in a restaurant kitchen, such as you mentioned. Even if it were just a couple days. If you're meant to be in the business the bug will bite you right away! ...the excitement of being in the kitchen will draw you in. It's hard to find those answers by just talking to other people or reading about it. You have to "experience" it. And that excitement will drive and motivate you as far as you let it take you. I gradiated from CIA and recommend it highly. But it is also not necessary to attend school to become good. The CIA helps open lots of doors for you career-wise. Good luck!


----------



## mikey the wop (Nov 10, 2007)

This man speaks the truth. Before committing to culinary school, get a couple months on the line under your belt. It would suck if you spent all that money just to find out you don't like working in a kitchen.


----------



## wwilliam (Mar 1, 2008)

You are quite right, its good idea to get experience before you go for CIA.


----------

